
Facebook Begins Auto-Grouping Friends Into Smart Lists - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/08/facebook-begins-auto-grouping-colleagues-school-mates-and-local-friends-into-smart-lists/
======
brackin
Interesting move from Facebook. Something i'd like to see, just to see how it
groups my friends. But I doubt i'd ever use.

Facebook is my instant messaging, 'friend email' and groups platform. That's
basically it. The second the groups email interface is improved and gets iChat
integration ill stop using facebook altogether and just run it all out of
other apps.

